# Sig´s mit Gnom



## gEnsei (30. Dezember 2005)

Hoi,

warum hat BLASC zwar Sig mit elfen / zwergen, aber nicht mit nem Gnom drauf abgebildet? :-/ woran liegt das? kann man das nich ändern? *G*

gn0me 4 the win


----------



## B3N (31. Dezember 2005)

Ähm tja was soll ich sagen, wo du recht hast, da  hast du recht. Wir werden schauen was sich machen lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neil (31. Dezember 2005)

mh ok, mal sehen was sich findet  :-) Ich hab für meinen Gnom mit Bart auch ne Ewigkeit gesucht... Aber wenn ich Material habe werd ich welche machen.


----------



## gEnsei (2. Januar 2006)

JUHU JUHU   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (2. Januar 2006)

+räusper+ +räusper+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/me reminds an das ud wappen


----------



## Shad0w (4. Januar 2006)

Hätt da nen Vorschlag... 

/sign 4 me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gEnsei (4. Januar 2006)

GEKAUFT ! xD richt ma ein dass ich die Elfin auf Sig los werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (4. Januar 2006)

dann will ich mein mond +atter+ ^^
gibs eigtl nen grund warum net alle eingesandten sigs zur verfügung stehen?
ich mein so hat jeder was für seinen geschmack oder?


----------



## Shad0w (4. Januar 2006)

Es gab auch ein Paar die nicht so zu WoW Passten... 


Man könnte jedoch zu den guten meiner Meinung nach nochma nen Vote machen  ^^


Naja wenn das Gnome teil kommen soll dann /signt alle ordentlich dann ham die Admins keine wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrice (4. Januar 2006)

Shad0w schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab auch ein Paar die nicht so zu WoW Passten...
> Man könnte jedoch zu den guten meiner Meinung nach nochma nen Vote machen  ^^
> Naja wenn das Gnome teil kommen soll dann /signt alle ordentlich dann ham die Admins keine wahl
> 
> ...



Problem ist das es bereits 1 Sig der Allianz zuviel gibt und somit Horde benachteiligt ist.

Also bräuchte man nun 2x Sigs für die Horde 

kla oda? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gEnsei (4. Januar 2006)

Patrice schrieb:
			
		

> Problem ist das es bereits 1 Sig der Allianz zuviel gibt und somit Horde benachteiligt ist.
> 
> Also bräuchte man nun 2x Sigs für die Horde
> 
> ...



ach dass pass schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shad0w (4. Januar 2006)

Jo werd n paar noch für Hordemachen  bei gelgenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls.. B3N oder n Admin halt... Werden die auch eingebunden ?? Oder mach ich das dann umsonst ?


----------



## Rookie (4. Januar 2006)

ich mein zur verfügugn können se doch stehen, wenn der eine halt ein motiv will was nich ganz zu wow passt isses doch seine entscheidung oda?
ich find, die die ich gesehen habe, waren top...
da gefällt mir sone rassen UND klassenspezifische wie die nachtelf priesterin eher net so,
ein char mit bisl heilig nebel, da find ich die teile von patrice sehn nach mehr arbeit aus...
ich weiß net wieviel arbeit in den dingern steckt, kenn mich damit net aus...
will nur sagen dass unter den gewinnern nich für jeden was dabei is,
aber unter den gesamten einsendungen sind sicher die ein oder anderen karten die doch gefallen...


----------



## Rookie (7. Januar 2006)

/push
würd gern nochma ne meinung/antwort von einem der "großen" hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (7. Januar 2006)

Hier ein erster Vorschlag von mir  für die untoten. Aber ich werd Neil nochmal schauen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neil (7. Januar 2006)

jo is doch klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (7. Januar 2006)

Naja, das Logo hockt noch ein wenig weit am Rand... kannst du da was machen?


----------



## Rookie (7. Januar 2006)

juchu die verlassen sind zum glück nicht die vergessenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gEnsei (8. Januar 2006)

Rookie schrieb:
			
		

> juchu die verlassen sind zum glück nicht die vergessenen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol  :tongue:


----------



## Crowley (23. Januar 2006)

Sorry, das ich das hier wieder so hab schleifen lassen. Ich hab jetzt die Motive von Shadow und mir mal kurzerhand hinzugefügt.


----------



## Shad0w (24. Januar 2006)

Freut mich das ich wieder was zu blasc beitragen konnte, ihr macht echt nun super job jungs ich helfe wo es geht *THUMBS UP*


----------



## Rookie (24. Januar 2006)

yeah yeah yeah yeah, ich hat die hoffnung scho beinahe aufgegeben ^^
supi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

